# 26,000 Gvw F-650



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Anyone plowing with one here? Just wondered how you liked it or if you had any complaints. Thinking of getting one.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Here's a thread that ran a while back about this on engine selection. Check with Jake or Geoff D about the truck.

I often wonder why one would choose the 650 over the 750 with 33,000 GVW. What is your reasoning? I always figure the bigger truck would be more productive, especially for hauling.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Here in Ct. 26,000 GVW avoids getting a CDL license. The test is a real %[email protected]#@(*&*^& and I really dont need heavier than this truck. For what I do my F-450 would do but I figure if I go heavier I wont be beating the truck up as much.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Yea,

we have one at work. They are really decent trucks, the engine and trans combos are even better on the new 2004. 650s can be set up in two differenet ways in my opion:

1. Maintmance truck: low side body, would be speced much different than a haul truck.

2. Haul truck full hight body: bigger engine, trans, air breaks, ect.

Geoff


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Question.If he is trying to avoid getting a CDL,are air brakes still an option?I know when i took my CDL test in NY it was part of the test.Just wondering


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

When I had to take the CDL test the someone asked if they needed to take the airbrake part of the test and the registry cop said if you don't you will not be able to drive air brake trucks.So why not take it if you have to take the rest of it.Not hard if you study the book.You can get a truck under the CDL but it can still have air brakes.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

I have 2 F-650 dumps with 10' meyers plows and under tailgate spreaders.I have no complaints on ethier truck.They work great for what we use them for which is plowing streets.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cat320 _
> *When I had to take the CDL test the someone asked if they needed to take the airbrake part of the test and the registry cop said if you don't you will not be able to drive air brake trucks.So why not take it if you have to take the rest of it.Not hard if you study the book.You can get a truck under the CDL but it can still have air brakes. *


The test can't be THAT bad. Now that I have a CDL I am glad that I do. And wonder why I didn't get one a lot sooner.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

The test isnt that bad,the problem is some testers are more picky than others so had i not read the book and walk into it with no mechanical knowledge,my particular tester would have had a field day with me,PITA,You would be suprised how many guys are runnin around out there with airbrakes and have no clue how to check slack adjusters ,some testers just fly you thru it.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I have had friends tell me they had the firday afternoon tester. They do the cones, pre trip, and skip the road test, the exaimers like wll you drove the thing here your all set.

Geoff


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arc Burn _
> *The test isnt that bad,the problem is some testers are more picky than others so had i not read the book and walk into it with no mechanical knowledge,my particular tester would have had a field day with me,PITA,You would be suprised how many guys are runnin around out there with airbrakes and have no clue how to check slack adjusters ,some testers just fly you thru it. *


Yeah don't do that. The tester will know you don't have a clue and make it even worse on you. As to the slack adjusters don't drive a truck older than about 1995. Or was it 1992? Some where along in there the gov ordered that all trucks made after that have auto adjusters. I have no clue how to adjust brakes.  Haven't drove a truck much that was old enough to need it done manually.


----------

